# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Zo bescherm je jouw baby tegen het RVS- virus

## FRANCOIS580

*﻿Met de winter voor de deur wordt je niet alleen blootgesteld aan de meest gure weersomstandighede en sterke temperatuurschommelingen, maar ook aan allerlei virussen en bacteriën die vervelende winterkwalen als verkoudheden, griep en allerlei infecties van je luchtwegen veroorzaken. Je kan je daartegen zoveel mogelijk beschermen dankzij een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding en allerlei voedingssupplementen om je immuumsysteem en je weerstand in een hogere versnelling te schakelen. Maar hoe bescherm je baby's tegen de grillen van koning winter? Zij zijn immers uiterst gevoelig voor allerlei infecties aan hun luchtwegen. Eén van de belangrijkste virussen waar vooral baby's door getroffen worden, is het RVS of Respiratoir Syncitieel Virus waarde meerderheid der baby's in het najaar en de wintermaanden mee te maken krijgen. Wat is het RVS- virus precies en kun je er zélf iets aan doen om zo'n besmetting te voorkomen? En als het virus toch niet in bedwang te houden is, hoe kun je dan deze aandoening doeltreffend behandelen?* 


*(Francois580)*


Het RVS- virus is seizoensgebonden, en komt hoofdzakelijk in het najaar en tijdens de wintermaanden voor, en dit van september tot en met maart. Bij volwassenen veroorzaakt dit virus een doodgewone verkoudheid, maar bij kinderen en vooral bij baby's verloopt deze virusbesmetting nochtans lang niet zo onschuldig. Het is immers het meest voorkomende virus in deze leeftijdscategorie. Er zijn inderdaad weinig kinderen die tijdens hun eerste levensjaren niet door dit virus worden besmet. In vele gevallen verloopt deze virusbesmetting ook bij hen eerder onschuldig, maar dat is spijtig genoeg niet altijd het geval. Bij een niet onbelangrijk aantal baby's en kinderen is deze luchtwegeninfectie veel ernstiger, dikwijls met een ziekenhuisopname tot gevolg.



*RVS- virus kan longontsteking veroorzaken*


Het Respiratoir Syncytiaal virus (RSV) is een verkoudheidsvirus, nauw verwant met het griepvirus. Het veroorzaakt infecties van de luchtwegen, en is de belangrijkste oorzaak van luchtweginfecties bij jonge kinderen. Het is tevens het enige respiratoire micro-organisme dat bij zuigelingen ziekte veroorzaakt. Herinfecties worden veelvuldig vastgesteld. Iedereen kan besmet worden met het RVS- virus, maar bij gewezen prematuurtjes zijn de gevolgen van deze virusbesmetting uiteraard het ergst.
Bij baby's en jonge kinderen is het RVS- virus oorzaak van ernstige infecties van de lagere luchtwegen, waaronder zelfs longontsteking. Baby's en jonge kinderen maken antistoffen aan tegen dit virus, maar blijkbaar niet voldoende om hen levenslang te beschermen.


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com

﻿

----------


## sophi

goed geschreven artikel

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor dit compliment Sophi, dit doet deugd!

----------

